# [SOLVED] Logitech speaker extensions..



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

Hi All, I'm looking for some extension cables for this speaker system:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16836121121

The wire ends are RCA size plugs instead of standard speaker wire. What should I use for extension cables for this?
Thanks


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

There are a few methods...

You can use a regular RCA extension cable like this: http://catalog.belkin.com/IWCatProd...nt_Id=&Section_Id=95&pcount=&Product_Id=23666

Or, uses a simple RCA female-female coupler and use standard RCA cables to make the extension.


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

thanks for clearing that up for me. I wasn't sure if RCA cables had different specifications than the speaker cables, and didn't want to blow up anything.
Hopefully I can find them somewhere cheap :grin:


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Glad to help! RCA cabling is generally the same for every use. Some brands may claim to be better *cough* Monster *cough* but there's usually no difference to be seen, other than the price. I've used them for almost everything with great results, video, audio, you name it and it works.


----------



## InspectorGadget (May 14, 2005)

The only issue is wire gauge and impedance. These shielded audio cables probably have a hefty shield on them, but a lower-gauge center conductor. That center conductor has a significantly higher impedance (read: resistance) than 18 or 16-gauge speaker wires. For good bass, you need to move a lot of current. Thankfully, the bass is in the subwoofer (base) where the amplifier probably is and so I would imagine smaller currents would flow in the satellite speaker cables so you could probably get away with it.

However, the longer you make it, the more impedance (resistance) you'll have in the cables, and you'll lose some power along the way, and get phase shifts in high frequency content due to inductive properties. Phase shifts result in changes in the stereo imaging.

Shielded (round) RCA cables were made for 100mV line-level signals to pass between components. With stereo component inputs on the order of 10K ohms, a few ohms of extra resistance in the cable isn't going to make a difference. But with speakers with an impedance of 8 ohms or 4 ohms, an extra ohm or two in the cable can change things.

I think Monster is a big ripoff, too; for regular speakers nothing beats a generic 16- or 18-gauge zip cord. You can get RCA plugs and jacks at Radio Shack, and the zip cord too, and make your own if you can solder.

Or just get these from Radio Shack. They're 18-gauge, although only 2 feet. You can couple them with the female-to-female couplers as suggested.

http://www.radioshack.com/searchsku.asp?find=42-2478

Coupler:

http://www.radioshack.com/searchsku.asp?find=274-1548

- The Inspector


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

Hmm, I just read your comment as I hooked up my rca extension cables. They work fine anyway :grin: This is what I used:
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t..._1/104-0637974-3355949?v=glance&s=pc&n=507846


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Logitech speaker extensions..*



dr.korta said:


> Hey guys, i just purchased the Z506 surround sound the other day, and the wires for the front left and right speakers are pitifully short. they won't reach the ceiling directly above the base, let alone stretch over to the corners. Do you know if the Z506 uses the same standard RCA cables that the X540 uses? i looked up those ones on amazon, and they appear to fit mine, but i have no idea what im doing, and i don't wanna waste money on something that won't work. Thanks.


You should start a new topic for your issue, not post into an existing topic.


----------

